# Raja Bell Suspended ONE game



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

PHOENIX -- The NBA suspended Phoenix guard Raja Bell for one game on Wednesday for throwing Kobe Bryant to the floor in the fourth quarter of Tuesday night's playoff game against the Los Angeles Lakers. That means the Suns will be without Bell, the principal defender against Bryant, for Game 6 Thursday night in Los Angeles.

Phoenix beat the Lakers 114-97 in Game 5 but Los Angeles still leads the best-of-seven series 3-2 and can eliminate the Suns with a victory. In a brief news release, the NBA said Bell was suspended for "excessive and unnecessary contact."

<!-- PULL-QUOTE (BEGIN) --> 

"I have no respect for him. I think he's a pompous, arrogant individual." Raja Bell, about Kobe Bryant

<!-- PULL-QUOTE (END) --> The suspension had yet to be announced when the Suns practiced earlier Wednesday before leaving for Los Angeles. After the workout, Bell repeated that throwing Bryant down was wrong but explained what led to the foul and made clear his dislike for the Lakers' star.

"I have no respect for him," Bell said. "I think he's a pompous, arrogant individual."

Bell said he had been repeatedly hit in the face by Bryant during the game.

"I got a bruised cheek here and I can barely open my jaw on this side," he said, indicating the left side of his face, "and that didn't come from nowhere, and I felt like I'd had enough of that."

Bell said it went from a game to a personal insult.

"When I get hit in the face multiple times, you've stepped across the line with me," he said. "It's not basketball anymore. It was basketball for four games, then when he hit me in the face, that was the last straw last night. It still doesn't excuse me, but that's just the way I felt about it."

At the other end of the court just before Bell threw Bryant down, the Suns guard said he complained to referee Greg Willard about getting hit in the face, and Lakers coach Phil Jackson hollered out that Bell "deserved it," adding a profanity to emphasize the point.

That's why Bell pointed to the Lakers' bench yelling "That's your foul!" after he threw Bryant down.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2431979


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended*

No way. Nine games? It's false.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No way. Nine games? It's false.


Yeah like I said... its not too reliable...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended*

He better not be. Want Kobe to shred him in game 6.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*

WTF? 9 seems like a lot.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*

2 games max. That would remove him for the series and no longer. Hell, Kobe's elbow to the throat of Mike Miller was much worse than this and he only got two games.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*

it's 1 game.. it says on ESPNEWS


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*



Teezy said:


> it's 1 game.. it says on ESPNEWS


Yup just saw it


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*

*Suns Guard Suspended for One Game for Throwing Kobe to Floor*
May 3, 6:10 PM (ET)

By BOB BAUM

PHOENIX (AP) - The NBA suspended Phoenix guard Raja Bell for one game on Wednesday for throwing Kobe Bryant to the floor in the fourth quarter of Tuesday night's playoff game against the Los Angeles Lakers.

That means the Suns will be without Bell, the principal defender against Bryant, for Game 6 Thursday night in Los Angeles.

Phoenix beat the Lakers 114-97 in Game 5 but Los Angeles still leads the best-of-seven series 3-2 and can eliminate the Suns with a victory. In a brief news release, the NBA said Bell was suspended for "excessive and unnecessary contact."

The suspension had yet to be announced when the Suns practiced earlier Wednesday before leaving for Los Angeles. After the workout, Bell repeated that throwing Bryant down was wrong but explained what led to the foul and made clear his dislike for the Lacers' star.

"I have no respect for him," Bell said. "I think he's a pompous, arrogant individual."

Bell said he had been repeatedly hit in the face by Bryant during the game.

"I got a bruised cheek here and I can barely open my jaw on this side," he said, indicating the left side of his face, "and that didn't come from nowhere, and I felt like I'd had enough of that."

Bell said it went from a game to a personal insult.

"When I get hit in the face multiple times, you've stepped across the line with me," he said. "It's not basketball anymore. It was basketball for four games, then when he hit me in the face, that was the last straw last night. It still doesn't excuse me, but that's just the way I felt about it."

At the other end of the court just before Bell threw Bryant down, the Suns guard said he complained to referee Greg Willard about getting hit in the face, and Lakers coach Phil Jackson hollered out that Bell "deserved it," adding a profanity to emphasize the point.

That's why Bell pointed to the Lakers' bench yelling "That's your foul!" after he threw Bryant down.

Bell and Bryant received a double-technical in the second quarter. A few minutes after Bell was tossed, Bryant was thrown out of the game for his second technical for complaining about James Jones' hard foul on Kwame Brown.

The latest incident is part of a season-long series of expressions of mutual contempt between Bell and Bryant.

After Tuesday night's game, Bryant said he hoped Bell wouldn't be suspended but added that players can't afford to lose their temper in games.

"I'm not trying to go out there and elbow somebody, that's not the way I play," Bryant said. "If you get elbowed, you still have to keep your cool. I get elbowed all the time."

Bell called Bryant's comments "hypocritical."

Bell's teammate Steve Nash said the Lakers have gotten the best of the officiating in the series.

"We're playing a very heated battle and people on the outside are constantly telling guys that we've got to be more physical," Nash said. "It's tough, and he's faced a lot this series. He's done a great job on Kobe, and Kobe gets away with whatever he wants. That's kind of frustrating."


http://sports.iwon.com/news/05032006/v3190.html


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*



Steez said:


> I just heard on a local radio station that Raja Bell has been fined and suspended for 9 games...
> Is that true?
> 
> *The radio station IS CANADIAN* so its not reliable.... dunno, just figured i'd post it here... more info as I get it


oh u know it's fake :biggrin:

What did he even do to Kobe? I didn't watch game 5 i was out like a light. Tackled him or something?

*EDIT*: Sean's post answered my question :clap:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*



TheBigDonut said:


> oh u know it's fake :biggrin:
> 
> What did he even do to Kobe? I didn't watch game 5 i was out like a light. Tackled him or something?
> 
> *EDIT*: Sean's post answered my question :clap:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*

Raja Bell is something.......he has had enough? If he didn't stay that close to Kobe he wouldn't get elbowed so frequently. He caused so many turnovers for Kobe Bryant and that is the main reason they can stay close or even on top of Lakers in the recent two games. Steve Nash probably didn't realize that they had lower field goal percentage than Lakers did huh, even in game 5.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*



Sean said:


> *Suns Guard Suspended for One Game for Throwing Kobe to Floor*
> May 3, 6:10 PM (ET)
> 
> By BOB BAUM
> ...


That's about right ... Kobe got ONE game for elbowing Mike Miller in the throat (should have been more) and threatening to do it to other players. 

Hope this ends Kobe's bad*** act.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

That was a hard clothsline.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*



Dynasty Raider said:


> That's about right ... Kobe got ONE game for elbowing Mike Miller in the throat (should have been more) and threatening to do it to other players.


Two games, woman.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*



EHL said:


> Two games, woman.


:rofl:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*



Dynasty Raider said:


> That's about right ... Kobe got ONE game for elbowing Mike Miller in the throat (should have been more) and threatening to do it to other players.
> 
> Hope this ends Kobe's bad*** act.


 You never cease to amaze me.

:rofl:


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

> the Suns guard said he complained to referee Greg Willard about getting hit in the face, and *Lakers coach Phil Jackson hollered out that Bell "deserved it," adding a profanity to emphasize the point*.


Awesome. :banana:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This sucks..I was wishing Bell would play and we get the fourth win. Imagine how pompous and how arrogant Kobe can be.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Raja Bell Suspended?*



Dynasty Raider said:


> That's about right ... Kobe got ONE game for elbowing Mike Miller in the throat (should have been more) and threatening to do it to other players.
> 
> Hope this ends Kobe's bad*** act.


Yes, thats why Kobe missed TWO games vs. the Jazz.


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

This exchange between Marion and Bell occured after game four...

Marion: Man, Odom's been killing me all series. Everyone talking bout a change in Philosophy. Forget that its gotta be the way you are defending Kobe.

Bell: I'm just going out there and competing bruh.

Marion: Nah, come on Kobe averaged 40+ during the regular season. Are you guarding him the same way? Maybe you could give me some tips on how to deal with Odom.

Bell: Ok, but don't tell coach or Steve. I just stay real close to him, and if he makes any contact, I simply exaggerate my reaction. The refs are suckers for this move. You should try it on Lamar.

Marion: Not my style, but I will definitely give it a shot.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, I thought kobe was class-less when he said "I got bigger fish to fry than Raja Bell". but man, Raja has taken the cake. talking about him personally? challenging him to a fight? wtf??


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah kobe showed real class in that interview... acting like Raja is some d-league scrub. After hearing that how could you not agree with the comments Bell made about his character.. spot on, arogant, pompous. How does Kobe not realize how he comes off. 
In the interview last night he said something like "you people probably dont know what the octagon is".... who the **** is 'you people'. Sure Kobe only you are ****ing badass enough to know what the octagon is. Maybe Chris Childs will meet you in there first. Stick to basketball Kobe, and not open your mouth, cause everytime you do you dwindle down the number of people that have respect for you. Not that anyone should after you publicly lied to EVERYONE about your actions. Maybe thats why his teammates didn't even come to his side after what most Lakers fans have been calling a "near death event".. I only wish we could get a true vote of the players in the league who would want to do exactly what Bell did.

Done with the KObe situation.... I hope the clippers get a chance to put this drama queen on the sidelines for the season.
Go back to the worship of his Kobeness.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Silk D said:


> wow, I thought kobe was class-less when he said "I got bigger fish to fry than Raja Bell". but man, Raja has taken the cake. talking about him personally? challenging him to a fight? wtf??


Where did he challange him to a fight?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> Where did he challange him to a fight?


In his interview on ESPNNEWS, he said "We don’t need an octagon, there’s plenty of space and opportunity out here man, so he can talk all the **** he wants."

mabye I'm reading too much into it...



> Yeah kobe showed real class in that interview... acting like Raja is some d-league scrub. After hearing that how could you not agree with the comments Bell made about his character.. spot on, arogant, pompous. How does Kobe not realize how he comes off.
> In the interview last night he said something like "you people probably dont know what the octagon is".... who the **** is 'you people'. Sure Kobe only you are ****ing badass enough to know what the octagon is. Maybe Chris Childs will meet you in there first. Stick to basketball Kobe, and not open your mouth, cause everytime you do you dwindle down the number of people that have respect for you. Not that anyone should after you publicly lied to EVERYONE about your actions. Maybe thats why his teammates didn't even come to his side after what most Lakers fans have been calling a "near death event".. I only wish we could get a true vote of the players in the league who would want to do exactly what Bell did.
> 
> Done with the KObe situation.... I hope the clippers get a chance to put this drama queen on the sidelines for the season.
> Go back to the worship of his Kobeness.


What exactly is kobe supposed to do? Get into a battle of words with Raja Freakin Bell. He said he didn't even know him, it was a tough play, and he hopes he's not suspended. I'm not going to argue that kobe's a humble, likeable guy, but WTF, why do you care, why does Raja bell care? Just play the freakin game.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought it was cool how that Italian inflection came back into Kobe's voice while he was denigrating Bell (the KID comments). Good stuff.

"Who is this kid? I don't know this kid"


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Yeah kobe showed real class in that interview... acting like Raja is some d-league scrub. After hearing that how could you not agree with the comments Bell made about his character.. spot on, arogant, pompous. How does Kobe not realize how he comes off.
> In the interview last night he said something like "you people probably dont know what the octagon is".... who the **** is 'you people'. Sure Kobe only you are ****ing badass enough to know what the octagon is. Maybe Chris Childs will meet you in there first. Stick to basketball Kobe, and not open your mouth, cause everytime you do you dwindle down the number of people that have respect for you. Not that anyone should after you publicly lied to EVERYONE about your actions. Maybe thats why his teammates didn't even come to his side after what most Lakers fans have been calling a "near death event".. I only wish we could get a true vote of the players in the league who would want to do exactly what Bell did.
> 
> Done with the KObe situation.... I hope the clippers get a chance to put this drama queen on the sidelines for the season.
> Go back to the worship of his Kobeness.


What's wrong with being arrogant and pompous? What's wrong with a little trash talk as long as he doesn't do what Raja Bell did. It shows how sensitive Bell is, and Kobe is smart enough to exploit that. Kobe could easily just lose his head and blow off on Raja but unfortunately (?) Kobe's not stupid like Bell to go after someone physically just because their feelings were hurt. No wonder Kobe thinks there's bigger fish to fry than Raja Bell.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Once again, Ronnie Nunn, head of the NBA Officials was in agreement.

On NBA TV he said that Nash or Diaw called time out too late... and that luke did not foul him .." was there contact yes but was it a foul no" he said the right call was a jump ball...They only called for timeout in a demostritive way after the ref had called a jump ball.

Also fyi..the pic everyone keeps talking about that had lukes foot out of bounds...this was the explanation..from league officials:

Nash was in possesion of the ball not luke... when the jump ball was called luke was inbounds... Luke was trying to get possesion ... and if he would have gained possesion of the ball, the ball then would have been out of bounds PHX's ball ...

lastly...if you notice on the play steve nash was waiting for the lakers to foul him..because at that time it was all routine ..take the ball out the lakers are going to come and foul you and then you shoot free throws..he wasn't going to call a timout he was waiting for the ref to call a foul...but that did not happen and a timeout was a second thought..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

It's funny how Bell wants Kobe's respect so bad.

You think Kobe is going to say to Ron Artest, "I got bigger fish to fry." No, it's cause Ron Artest has done enough damage defensively in the league to earn the respect of other basketball players. 

Bell hasn't earned that respect yet from the top players in the game, but he's demanding to be treated like one. It's just hilarious. He probably thought that by bringing Kobe down he would be labeled as possibly the next "Kobe Stopper" or maybe "Kobe Pisser"

All Bell needs to do is play hard and keep his mouth shut until players around the league begin to form a good opinion about him. Eventually he'll get that respect just like many of the underdogs that have came through. Even if Kobe never gives the respect when it's due, he's bound to give to him someday when Raja builds a reputable reputation in the league. It's a psychology thing, it's not going to be easy for Kobe to disagree on something that everyone from the league, fans, etc all agree on.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Sean said:


> Once again, Ronnie Nunn, head of the NBA Officials was in agreement.
> 
> On NBA TV he said that Nash or Diaw called time out too late... and that luke did not foul him .." was there contact yes but was it a foul no" he said the right call was a jump ball...They only called for timeout in a demostritive way after the ref had called a jump ball.
> 
> ...


There you go, thanks Sean! :greatjob:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

dannyM said:


> It's funny how Bell wants Kobe's respect so bad.
> 
> You think Kobe is going to say to Ron Artest, "I got bigger fish to fry." No, it's cause Ron Artest has done enough damage defensively in the league to earn the respect of other basketball players.
> 
> ...


My thoughts EXACTLY. He is clearly a second class player trying to make a name for himself by attaching himself to Kobe.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> My thoughts EXACTLY. He is clearly a second class player trying to make a name for himself by attaching himself to Kobe.


spot on. 

is'nt this the same bell kobe toyed with during the lakers v sixers final? 

bell is way out of line...as a professional ball player you should never react the way he did. I dont care how arrogant kobe is, why do something that could put him hopital or end his career. 

for peps that dont know, a lot of professional wrestlers have ended up in hospital cause of similer moves.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

It was a dirty play but it really wasn't that dangerous, and by no means was it a career threatening act.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Bell was suspended by the league for tonight's game for "unnecessary and excessive contact" on a fourth-quarter foul Tuesday in which he wrapped his left arm around Bryant's neck and threw him to the floor.

*Commissioner David Stern, speaking before Wednesday night's playoff game in Cleveland, called Bell's move "a very unmanly act, and it was unnecessary for our game" and said of the suspension, " … if that doesn't put our players on notice that we're here to protect them — protect them — then I don't know what will."*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,1245532.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> It was a dirty play but it really wasn't that dangerous, and by no means was it a career threatening act.


there are tons of things that could have happen as result of that. anytime you grab someone aroudn the neck & elbow someone to the face there are huge problems that could occur in result


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> It was a dirty play but it really wasn't that dangerous, and by no means was it a career threatening act.


right, and if kobe pummeled bell in the face, kicked him twice in the stomache, and then went to the bench and grabbed a clipboard and banged it on his face a few times, it would also be 'dirty' but not 'career threatening'


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe's response to Bell's comments (when he called him arrogant and bla bla) was classic! It's exactly the kind of thing that I would have said if I were Kobe:

_"Does he know me? Do I know this guy? I don't know this guy," Bryant said. "I might have said one word to this guy. I don't know this kid. I think he overreacts to stuff.

"We go out there, we play, and when we play during the season, we play each other. That's it. I don't know this kid. I don't need to know this kid. I don't want to. We go out there, we play the game and leave it at that. Maybe he wasn't hugged enough as a kid. I look at him a little bit, he gets a little insecure or something. I don't know."_

LOL. I love the repeated use of the word "kid". LOVE IT!! :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Time to let the exchange go. Let's focus on the remainder of the series from here out.


----------

